# Cheap 'Speedo' tide watches



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Not exactly tackle, but handy accessory to have with you on the yak.
Found these Speedo Tide Watches on the net for $39.95 inc. postage
Set to your local tide. Can also check future tides.
Bought one myself!   
Anyone interested..............
Here's the link to webpage: http://www.dealsdirect.com.au/p/speedo- ... rangeblue/









Cheers

Matt


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I already had a tide watch, but couldn't help myself. Ta matty.


----------



## PatrickC (Apr 28, 2008)

interesting

do they work well and are they accurate?

might get one


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

PatrickC said:


> interesting
> 
> do they work well and are they accurate?
> 
> might get one


G'day Pat
So far it's pretty accurate. Time will tell  
Will Check it against tide chart again in a couple of weeks.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

You should work for them or get a cut - I ordered one too!!


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

and they say they are 100m water resistant, which mean you can put your wrist in the water and submerge the watch for a few mins without any problems. My old watch was only 50m water resistant and as I found out, it was not a good thing to go fishing with it.
Tide would be good, but I need a new watch for general use and I might look at one that has tides in it as well, and is a more normal watch.
But thanks for the heads up on this one. I am sure others will want it, and that it is 100m water resistant is the big bonus with it.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for that. Just ordered one. 
Don't normally wear a watch but was out on the yak last week and lost track of the time and decided maybe I should get one.
This seems perfect (cheap) and should be very usefull if I ever remember to take it with me.

Rob.


----------



## enyaw (Jan 21, 2008)

Ripper,

I needed a cheaper watch for when i'm out on the water, this one looks great, just ordered one.

Wayne


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Bugger just saw this and the site says out of stock, oh well maybe next time.

Matty let us know how it fars after a few trips out

Cheers Dave


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

G'day Dave
Found new link for same watch.........just different name and colour.
http://www.dealsdirect.com.au/p/speedo- ... ellowblue/
Also same price ($39.95 + free postage)







Sounds like stock is getting low on this one too  
My watch hasn't missed a beat so far.

Cheers

Matt

Anyone else (who ordered one) received theirs yet?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

matty said:


> Anyone else (who ordered one) received theirs yet?


Yep, I've got mine.

Having only had a normal education, I'm having trouble with setting the HT (highest tide mode) setting, on which tidal predictions are based. The manual helpfully suggests "You must enter the exact time of the highest tide of the year" - I'd rather not go through every entry on my tide chart, and a rapid Google failed me, any thoughts anyone?


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

sbd said:


> Having only had a normal education, I'm having trouble with setting the HT (highest tide mode) setting, on which tidal predictions are based. The manual helpfully suggests "You must enter the exact time of the highest tide of the year" - I'd rather not go through every entry on my tide chart, and a rapid Google failed me, any thoughts anyone?


G'day sbd
I just set my watch to the highest tide in March using tide chart (from angler shops). I reckon you could use any high tide for matter.
You can then check future tide against tide chart. Hope that doesn't confuse you tooo much :? 
I also have an old Ripcurl Tide Watch (minus band) and they both are spot on with tides. 

Cheers

Matt


----------

